# Swirl Hat Pattern



## jean-bordergirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Have had several requests for this pattern and didn't know we could post them on the site. So here goes. Enjoy.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern and I love your Avatar! I miss Cathy! My body did this to me this week!


----------



## jean-bordergirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I hear you. Got myself into a pickle last night. Am working on a cable hat and made a mistake. Instead of leaving it alone, it wasn't that bad, I dropped the stitches thinking I could pick them up and right them!!! Now I have a whole and 3 rows empty, don't know how to redo them. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

thank you for sharing


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice hat. Thanks for sharing. As for your other problem, it can be fixed but would take a lot of patience. You need to do each row very carefully making sure you work the cable in on the correct row. I have done something like this myself and fixed the mistake without undoing the rounds but took longer than if I had undone the rounds.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the pretty pattern! I'd like to try it.


----------



## sheriet (Mar 23, 2011)

sometimes the fastest way to fix a mistake is to just frog back. If it bothered you enough to want to fix it, just take several deep breaths, get some chocolate, and just frog. It will be quicker in the long run.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

nice hat and love your avatar- man feel like that everyday hahaha


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jean-bordergirl said:


> I hear you. Got myself into a pickle last night. Am working on a cable hat and made a mistake. Instead of leaving it alone, it wasn't that bad, I dropped the stitches thinking I could pick them up and right them!!! Now I have a whole and 3 rows empty, don't know how to redo them. Any help would be appreciated.


If I cannot see my way to making the corrections at that location, then tinking back to a row where all is correct is needed. A bit of nuisance, but gets control of the project again


----------



## doris bergemann (Jun 8, 2012)

Is that all there is 1 row for the entire hat, or am I reading the pattern wrong. How will the rows come out to a swirl ? Doris from Poy Sippi, Wi.


----------



## jean-bordergirl (Feb 24, 2013)

yes you are reading it right, but it keps moving over a stitch each row. That is what makes it swirl. The yo adds a stitch and the 2tog takes it out so you still hsve the same number of stitches, they are just over a stitch. It really does work. :thumbup:


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

jean-bordergirl said:


> Have had several requests for this pattern and didn't know we could post them on the site. So here goes. Enjoy.


Hey, jean...great hat! Would your technique also work when knitting socks? I use dpns, and am into making tube socks, since the mindless effort they require is perfect for someone who is as mindless me! Also...have to comment on your directions: How brilliant are you for using different colors throughout the pattern to indicate the various sizes for your hat!!! Ya know, if we could "patent" some of our ideas, there'd be a lot of rich knitters out there!!!

Sorry about your cable pickle!! I'm what one would call an, umm, "impatient" knitter. If I find something dropped a few rows back, I just HAVE to rip it back to that point (usually the row before!) and go from there again. I've had a devil of a time, sometimes, picking up the stitches, but I'd be willing to bet it doesn't take me as long as trying to "fix" just the section the mistake is in. Tried it that way once, and almost got committed by a family member!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

gloria--this technique can even be used on flat work. it is the basic concept for doing diagonal patterns on things like scarves, for example. It can also be used on larger items like sweaters as long as you pay attention to not missing stitches at the beginning or end of the rows.


----------



## jean-bordergirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't know why it wouldn't work on socks. I have never made any and never will but give it a try. Good luck.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern Jean! I will add it to my list. Did you get this second snowstorm like we did? We got over 20 inches total of both snowstorms. We aren't complaining though....we need the moisture desperately.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

jean-bordergirl said:


> Have had several requests for this pattern and didn't know we could post them on the site. So here goes. Enjoy.


Thank you for posting this hat pattern, I love all the sizes  Its going to be my next project !


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm one who wanted the pattern. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Nanie (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks, doesn't look too complicated, think I'll try it.


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Jean, I to live on the same border!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing this universal hat pattern. Will definitely have to knit this one! Have downloaded it. :thumbup:


----------



## jean-bordergirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Where on the border do you live? Hwy 14 here. Only good thing this weather is good for is knitting and quilting!!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this lovely pattern. I saw your posting the other day and thought they were very pretty.


----------



## jean-bordergirl (Feb 24, 2013)

you are welcome I love making this hat either for baby or adult. Turns out good all the time.


----------



## Chickknitter9 (Nov 19, 2011)

Bummer! Why can't I download the pattern?


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing the pattern for the cute hat; I love the swirl pattern and printed it already to start asap.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I have had this pattern printed off for a while but do not know how to use DPNs.. Would this be a good pattern to learn on?


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

tamarque said:


> gloria--this technique can even be used on flat work. it is the basic concept for doing diagonal patterns on things like scarves, for example. It can also be used on larger items like sweaters as long as you pay attention to not missing stitches at the beginning or end of the rows.


Thanks, tam...that's exactly the reply I was hoping for. I have more patterns "saved" than I'd EVER have time to make in the rest of my lifetime! So I also "collect" stitch patterns as well. I have lots of "plain" patterns for scarves, afghans, sweaters, etc., but am always looking for "something different" to do to make them look a bit more interesting! Thanks for the encouragement. It gives me great confidence!!!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks! Love it!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank You for the pattern.


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

Hwy 128 for me


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Might be a good pattern to use a lifeline on. Move it up as you complete several rows. Just a thought.


----------



## jean-bordergirl (Feb 24, 2013)

It is also on raverlry under swirl hats by mandie Harrington at sleepy time. Goodluck


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks so much for your beautiful pattern.

How nice to see a designer use different colors for sizing information in their pattern! I'm not a designer by any stretch of the imagination, but "great minds [must] run alike". Whenever I've copied free patterns in the past, I've also highlighted and re-colored the different sizing, in addition to any speciallized stitch information (i.e., cables)or special sets of like-numbers that are often repeated.

The coloring of sizing information throughout the pattern makes it SO much easier to read. Thanks again for the wonderful pattern.

Jan


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Going to make this today for my 4 week old preemie great nephew.


----------



## Metoo (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for pattern, as I have small head I will be able to make the child size. Thank you again.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Jean-bordergirl=Welcome and thanks for the pattern. Lovely hat. It's now in my hats folder on my external hard drive!! Denise


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

Great Hat! Thanks.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

sheriet said:


> sometimes the fastest way to fix a mistake is to just frog back. If it bothered you enough to want to fix it, just take several deep breaths, get some chocolate, and just frog. It will be quicker in the long run.


I agree. I am knitting a cowl in the round, 228 stitches. After joining the new ball of yarn with the magic knot and knitting 3 full rows (almost 700 stitches...) I noticed that the join came undone and stitches were falling off. I put safety pin type stitch markers on the live loose stitches so the would not run. Then I took a deep breath, looked at all the work I had done prior to the booboo and decided that unknitting 4 rows was the easy way out. I unknit back to the faulty join, made a better join, picked up the dropped stitches and continued on. Another lesson learned.


----------



## jean-bordergirl (Feb 24, 2013)

what is the magic knot? Maybe I have been joining thread wrong. I have kots to learn.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

jean-bordergirl said:


> what is the magic knot? Maybe I have been joining thread wrong. I have kots to learn.


Magic knot can be found on youtube.com
It had never failed me in the past; I think I just cut it too close.






I always pull everything tight again before I cut.


----------



## Ginialea (Nov 9, 2012)

jean-bordergirl said:


> Have had several requests for this pattern and didn't know we could post them on the site. So here goes. Enjoy.


I'm making one of these now. I'm about to shape the crown and then I'll be finished. It has worked up quickly. I found the pattern on Ravelry.com.


----------



## jean-bordergirl (Feb 24, 2013)

ok will look it up thanks


----------



## jean-bordergirl (Feb 24, 2013)

post a picture of it when you get done would like to see it. :-D


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

RedhatChris - I love your red hat! Wish we were into wearing hats again. I love them!


----------



## Jae (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you so much, really like the pattern. And color coding the sizes, wow, now that is a great idea and makes reading so much easier. Gold star for you.
Janet


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. I agree with the others who said trying to fix the mistake is probably more trouble than it's worth. It is only 3 rows after all.


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

I had never heard of the magic knot either & I've been knitting for years - now that I have watched how it's done I will be using it!! Thanks for posting it Reshatchris!


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

I had never heard of the magic knot either & I've been knitting for years - now that I have watched how it's done I will be using it!! Thanks for posting it Reshatchris!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for your pattern.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> RedhatChris - I love your red hat! Wish we were into wearing hats again. I love them!


It's easy, just put one on your head and go. There must be some fabulous shops in Boston. You can also find wonderful hats at TJ MAX, Marshalls, Burlington Coat Factory.
Older gentlemen always trip over themselves to get the door for me when I am wearing a hat, guess they still remember when ladies were ladies. I belong to the Red Hat Society, too.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Redhatchris said:


> SwampCatNana said:
> 
> 
> > RedhatChris - I love your red hat! Wish we were into wearing hats again. I love them!
> ...


I would love to but I have a problem. I have a very small head. When I first was married(in the '60s) I had to buy my hats in the girls dept of a store. Women's hats were too big for me. I still have the problem. I'm only 5' tall and am, what is called, small boned!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Redhatchris said:
> 
> 
> > SwampCatNana said:
> ...


Have you ever tried felting. If so then you could felt yourself a hat to size. Maybe there is a felting group near you so you could learn how to felt a hat. Just an idea as I have seen some very nice hats that ladies in the Spinners and Weavers group I belong to have made.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Hannelor - I've just gotten back to knitting after a lifetime away. So felting will have to wait. It is on my TO LEARN list!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Hannelor - I've just gotten back to knitting after a lifetime away. So felting will have to wait. It is on my TO LEARN list!


You could knit the hat and then machine felt it. All you need is some sort of form to mold the shape while the hat is still wet. Something to think about. Glad to see that you have come back to knitting.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> Redhatchris said:
> 
> 
> > SwampCatNana said:
> ...


This is how you do it:
You know the window insulation that comes in half inch wide strips rolled up in a circle and is sticky on one side and sold in Home Depot? 
Just cut off a piece of that and run it around the inside of the hat under the grosgrain ribbon (if present). It will stick to the hat enough to keep it in place but will not ruin hat and is easily removed. Depending on how loose the hat is will determine if you go all around or just a short piece on each side or front and back. Works like a charm and is very inexpensive. I have salvaged many a hat that way. I have over 75 hats...even 2 mink ones! Work it, girl.
This also helps to keep the hat up a little preventing too much "hat hair."


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Redhatchris said:


> It's easy, just put one on your head and go. There must be some fabulous shops in Boston. You can also find wonderful hats at TJ MAX, Marshalls, Burlington Coat Factory.
> Older gentlemen always trip over themselves to get the door for me when I am wearing a hat, guess they still remember when ladies were ladies. I belong to the Red Hat Society, too.


This is how you do it:
You know the window insulation that comes in half inch wide strips rolled up in a circle and is sticky on one side and sold in Home Depot? 
Just cut off a piece of that and run it around the inside of the hat under the grosgrain ribbon (if present). It will stick to the hat enough to keep it in place but will not ruin hat and is easily removed. Depending on how loose the hat is will determine if you go all around or just a short piece on each side or front and back. Works like a charm and is very inexpensive. I have salvaged many a hat that way. I have over 75 hats...even 2 mink ones! Work it, girl.
This also helps to keep the hat up a little preventing too much "hat hair."[/quote]

Fabulous! Thanks for the solution! :thumbup: How ever did you come by it?


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> Redhatchris said:
> 
> 
> > It's easy, just put one on your head and go. There must be some fabulous shops in Boston. You can also find wonderful hats at TJ MAX, Marshalls, Burlington Coat Factory.
> ...


Fabulous! Thanks for the solution! :thumbup: How ever did you come by it? [/quote]

Trial and error. This way does not make your forehead sweat, either. Actually, they make that weather stripping in different thicknesses and widths, and black, white and gray. Got 'em all!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks, again RedhatChris. Just noticed you are in RI. I'm originally from New Bedford. Even took grad courses at RIC!


----------



## mlou (Aug 10, 2011)

I do a lot of lace knitting. If a mistake is within a set of pattern rows as yours seem to be, usually I can scan down in my pattern to a recognizable line just below where the mistake occurred. Since you already have the stitches on your needle, carefully pick up the loose yarn from the row above and re-knit that row of your pattern. Continue re-knitting with the next loose yarn until you are back the row you were on when first saw you mistake.
Good luck. Yes I have had to frog-it also!!!
Mary Lou


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## robyn_knits (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pattern and what a bonus the range of sizes that are included.
I have made spiral socks so will find the pattern and post it.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

jean-bordergirl said:


> yes you are reading it right, but it keps moving over a stitch each row. That is what makes it swirl. The yo adds a stitch and the 2tog takes it out so you still hsve the same number of stitches, they are just over a stitch. It really does work. :thumbup:


I just finished making three golf club covers using the swirl pattern........turned out really neat! It truly is a pretty pattern and easy to do!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Love this pattern! I have been looking for a pattern for making hats for Christmas next, and this is it. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## joannehudes (Feb 28, 2013)

Love your hat. I did one a number of years ago in the American flag colors. The band I navy blue a me stripes of red and white in the swirl. I'll have to go dig it out. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Do you suggest a 16 inch cable? Thank you, Revan


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Revan said:


> Do you suggest a 16 inch cable? Thank you, Revan


Yes.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, it really is lovely. Hannet


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Just finished my first hat for expectant daughter -in-law (is DIL the abbreviation?)! Casting on for 2nd for expectant niece. Both couples coming for dinner tomorrow night, so must hurry :-D


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Janci said:


> jean-bordergirl said:
> 
> 
> > yes you are reading it right, but it keps moving over a stitch each row. That is what makes it swirl. The yo adds a stitch and the 2tog takes it out so you still hsve the same number of stitches, they are just over a stitch. It really does work. :thumbup:
> ...


How many stitches did you use for the golf club covers? My granddaughter plays golf and that would make a nice surprise gift for her.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Hannelore said:


> Janci said:
> 
> 
> > jean-bordergirl said:
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The pattern is a free download on www.sarahpeasley.com

© Sarah Peasley
by Raches Flickr
by daniellezz Flickr
by cpurl17 Flickr
Spiral Rib Golf Club Covers
by Sarah Peasley

Published in
Sarah Peasley, Handknitter
Craft
Knitting
Category
Cozy → Sports Equipment
Yarns suggested
Yarn weight
Worsted / 10 ply (9 wpi) 
Needle size
US 4 - 3.5 mm
US 5 - 3.75 mm
in-the-roundone-pieceribbedseamless
This pattern is available as a free Ravelry download
Knitted covers to protect those expensive golf clubs. The spiral rib expands and conforms to fit any size golf club -- even those oversized heads.

For more information, see: http://www.sarahpeasley.com/Handknitter/patterns.html


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Janci said:


> Hannelore said:
> 
> 
> > Janci said:
> ...


I just tried to get onto the site and my computer came up with the message "404 not found on this server" Could you please PM me with just the number of stitches needed for golf club covers? Thank you.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Hannelore said:


> Janci said:
> 
> 
> > Hannelore said:
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I will be happy to do that...HOWEVER..if there is any way I can send you the pattern, I want to do that! These are made using a set of four double pointed needles and you need to have multiples of 6 on each needle. I started with 18 stitches and did a K3, P3 rib until I reached to swirling portion. Hopefully you can figure it out for yourself from that smattering of information. I don't want to do anything that would infringe on copyright laws, otherwise I would give you more detail.
Then at the end, the knots are made by knitting an i-cord of whatever length you need and tying it into a knot (or knots). I am going to go back to my search page and see if I can get another URL for you. The problem is that this is posted on Ravelry. Are you able to get onto that site? If so, maybe you can open it and then in their search bar just type in Spiral Rib Golf Club Covers. You should be able to get it that way. Please let me know!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Janci said:


> Hannelore said:
> 
> 
> > Janci said:
> ...


Try this and see if it will work for you! When you get to the site, just click on the line for downloading. (This is the Ravelry site but the page for the pattern should come up with just that one click). If not, try this:
You may have to copy and paste this to your own search bar: 
www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiral-rib-golf-club-covers


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

jean-bordergirl said:


> Have had several requests for this pattern and didn't know we could post them on the site. So here goes. Enjoy.


Thanks for this lovely pattern!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

mistymorning2 said:


> jean-bordergirl said:
> 
> 
> > Have had several requests for this pattern and didn't know we could post them on the site. So here goes. Enjoy.
> ...


Did you post the sarah peasley pattern? Just curious!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Janci said:


> Janci said:
> 
> 
> > Hannelore said:
> ...


Hannelore.... Were you able to get the pattern? I tried copy and pasting the above URL onto my search bar and it did work on my computer. Sure hope it will work for yours!


----------

